# Can I use a spray adhesive to start the tape in the corners?



## PJ_Dio (Jan 7, 2021)

I just started doing sheetrock and drywall and learning about applying the tape to the corners. So I spackle the corners, then place the folded tape onto them and then spackling over it and letting it dry. I was just wondering if I can use that 3M spray adhesive to place the tape in the corners. I feel like it will be much easier, neater and cleaner, but of course it's probably wrong because nobody is doing it any other way. Just curious though.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

PJ_Dio said:


> I just started doing sheetrock and drywall and learning about applying the tape to the corners. So I spackle the corners, then place the folded tape onto them and then spackling over it and letting it dry. I was just wondering if I can use that 3M spray adhesive to place the tape in the corners. I feel like it will be much easier, neater and cleaner, but of course it's probably wrong because nobody is doing it any other way. Just curious though.
> [/


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I wouldn't do that. Mud em up, place tape , press tape period!


----------



## PJ_Dio (Jan 7, 2021)

Mjaw said:


> I wouldn't do that. Mud em up, place tape , press tape period!


I hear ya.. I'm doing that.. especially since it's not my job or company .. but do you have a reason why not? Do you think the adhesive will weaken after years?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

PJ_Dio said:


> I hear ya.. I'm doing that.. especially since it's not my job or company .. but do you have a reason why not? Do you think the adhesive will weaken after years?
> [/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

PJ_Dio said:


> I hear ya.. I'm doing that.. especially since it's not my job or company .. but do you have a reason why not? Do you think the adhesive will weaken after years?


Yes itll dry out


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

Try holding the tape with the corner of your hawk or pan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

